# Catwoman is here!!!



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Got my case today and another REALLY well engineered kit from Moebius! Kit is molded in black, so the details do NOT photograph well, but below are a few shots of the head and body.
Likeness is DEAD-ON to Julie Newmar , face is separate from the hair and an optional mask is included. Choice of two different right forearms (one w/catatonic dart gun, the other holding whip) Belt is separate from the body and also includes TWO catatonic dart guns (one for each hip). 
Looks to be another winner! :thumbsup:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Looks very promising. Will make a lot of modelers happy I'm sure.:thumbsup:


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

very nice indeed. thanks for posting pics.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Heck I haven't even gotten Batman built yet.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^What he said! :lol:


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks for posting the pics. I'm generally not into figure kits. But the Batman impressed me so much, I'm saving for it now. And this Catwoman looks great as well. What's not to like about Julie Newmar, right ?
Looking forward to seeing your progress !


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm NEVER gonna be able to paint her face with any justice to the original!
But I'm gonna try!


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

With some quick assembly and a coat of primer the resemblance becomes MUCH clearer! WILL need a bit of putty at the hairline. I have not decided yet how to go about the eyebrows. There is sculpted in detail (a bit heavy) indicating the make-up; I may sand it off and create a decal, or maybe just draw it on with a pencil (as the make-up artist did). This is going to be ALOT of fun to paint!:thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

Bwain no more said:


> With some quick assembly and a coat of primer the resemblance becomes MUCH clearer! WILL need a bit of putty at the hairline. I have not decided yet how to go about the eyebrows. There is sculpted in detail (a bit heavy) indicating the make-up; I may sand it off and create a decal, or maybe just draw it on with a pencil (as the make-up artist did). This is going to be ALOT of fun to paint!:thumbsup:
> Tom


That looks really nice Tom! Thanks for sharing!

Joe


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Hey Joe, I have one set aside for you! Had some dicey weather here the last couple days, but I'm still hoping to have some cowl decals to send out this week.:thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

Bwain no more said:


> Hey Joe, I have one set aside for you! Had some dicey weather here the last couple days, but I'm still hoping to have some cowl decals to send out this week.:thumbsup:
> Tom


Hey Tom,

That's AWESOME! I fully understand and when you get them here we will get to work on them.:thumbsup: I actually just have to finish the Batarang and I'll have Batman finished!

Thanks again,

Joe


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John P said:


> I'm NEVER gonna be able to paint her face with any justice to the original!
> But I'm gonna try!


Same here. The best I can hope for is that mine won't look like a cross-dressing Cosplayer. :freak:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I'm expecting mine to arrive in my mailbox today, and am hoping that the instructions are "narrated" by either Batman or Catwoman the way the Adam West kit ones were written!


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Yep, narrated by a retro cartoon version of the Catwoman...:thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

Nice, but not that it matters after a base coat, but wondering why molded in black?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Because her costume is black?


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Actually, it's black with silver glitter all over it, which may prove to be a bear to paint. I've never used Testors "Black Metallic" paint before; if anybody here has, do you think it would work on Catwomans' spandex leotard?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

How about gloss black with a pearl coat?
Or, I guess, pearl black if anyone makes it.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Seaview said:


> do you think it would work on Catwomans' spandex leotard?


Actually, it's a black LUREX leotard.

- GJS


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John P said:


> How about gloss black with a pearl coat?
> Or, I guess, pearl black if anyone makes it.


Testors does make a Black Pearl Metallic enamel in a spray can, but I'm not sure it has enough metallic in it to adequately represent the material used for Newmar's costume. Regardless, that's what I was thinking of using if I decided to get the Catwoman kit.


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

Glitter spray paint available in craft stores like Michael's of Hobby Lobby. I think Krylon. Basically gold or silver glitter in a clear coat. Density depends on how many coats are applied over your base color. The glitter flakes are not so large that it'll look out of scale. Topping off with a semi-gloss should work well. I've used it before to get metallic fabric effects and it works quite well if you're not too heavy handed.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Jafo said:


> Nice, but not that it matters after a base coat, but wondering why molded in black?


Probably because the casual modeller would have less to paint: just the face.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Seaview said:


> Actually, it's black with silver glitter all over it, which may prove to be a bear to paint.


Could we use black metalflake paint?


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

I'm wondering how are her eyes molded? I don't really like the example shown where she's apparently looking up at Batman. Can they be done differently?


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

NTRPRZ; if you look at the pic I posted of the primed head, you can see that the eyes are sculpted blank w/o irises or pupils. You can paint them so she is looking any direction you want. :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

*Metalflake?*

BTW, the more research I do (including watching the episodes from the recent Bluray release) has me wondering if there were silver flakes on the original costume. It appears to me the costume may have been VERY carefully tailored from a flexible material closer to vinyl than spandex. Rather than metal flakes I think you are seeing reflections from the texture of this material. In 1/8 scale it might be possible to create the effect with metallic paint. In the instructions Mr Fisher recommends spattering silver paint with an airbrush over a black basecoat (I'm guessing this is how he painted the resin prototype on the box).
Tom
Tom


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

Bwain no more said:


> BTW, the more research I do (including watching the episodes from the recent Bluray release) has me wondering if there were silver flakes on the original costume. It appears to me the costume may have been VERY carefully tailored from a flexible material closer to vinyl than spandex. Rather than metal flakes I think you are seeing reflections from the texture of this material. In 1/8 scale it might be possible to create the effect with metallic paint. In the instructions Mr Fisher recommends spattering silver paint with an airbrush over a black basecoat (I'm guessing this is how he painted the resin prototype on the box).
> Tom
> Tom


Tom, 

I've been looking too and came up with the same conclusion as you. I think its all about the material. With that being said, I'm planning on using a product from Vallejo Paints called metallic medium. It's a clear medium that you can add to any of your paints and will then make it seem metallic. I'm going to play with it but think if you paint and shadow the whole figure, then add glazes with the medium, maybe mixed with an ink, it might do the job.

Joe


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

The fabric for Catwoman's costume had silver fibers woven into it. It was never just black! It was a black stretch lame. At least that is what Julie Newmar told me.


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Bwain no more said:


> BTW, the more research I do (including watching the episodes from the recent Bluray release) has me wondering if there were silver flakes on the original costume. It appears to me the costume may have been VERY carefully tailored from a flexible material closer to vinyl than spandex. Rather than metal flakes I think you are seeing reflections from the texture of this material. In 1/8 scale it might be possible to create the effect with metallic paint. In the instructions Mr Fisher recommends spattering silver paint with an airbrush over a black basecoat (I'm guessing this is how he painted the resin prototype on the box).
> Tom
> Tom


To me, it looks like there are metal strands, almost like tinsel, only narrower in the weave of the fabric.


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

RSN said:


> The fabric for Catwoman's costume had silver fibers woven into it. It was never just black! It was a black stretch lame. At least that is what Julie Newmar told me.


I didn't see your post until after I commented, but I believe you are right. I remember a cousin of mine had a prom dress in the late '60's made that way, it was red with netallic strands in the weave of the fabric, very sparkly.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

BWolfe said:


> I didn't see your post until after I commented, but I believe you are right. I remember a cousin of mine had a prom dress in the late '60's made that way, it was red with netallic strands in the weave of the fabric, very sparkly.


Not a problem, I am glad I am not the only one who remembers that.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I vaguely remember that my dad had a blue suit in those days that had a "sparkly" effect. I wish it was still around so I could exmine it. If I go to some antique clothing store I might find an example of it.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Apparently, the costume is in the Smithsonian. Anybody in DC want to check it out?

http://www.si.edu/Exhibitions/Details/National-Treasures-of-Popular-Culture-634


----------



## Mr. Wabac (Nov 9, 2002)

From the link - it was part of an exhibit that ran from 2008 to 2012.

Someone build me a time machine - would be happy to take pictures back in 1966 - measurements too !


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Too bad the one in the Smithsonian was just a simple, 1980's, black unitard that looked nothing like the costume on the show. Even the necklace was wrong!


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lurex



> Lurex is the registered brand name for a type of yarn with a metallic appearance. The yarn is made from synthetic film, onto which a metallic aluminium, silver, or gold layer has been vaporised. "Lurex" may also refer to cloth created with the yarn.
> 
> Lurex has been a popular material for movie and television costumes. For example, the bodysuit worn by actress Julie Newmar as Catwoman in the Batman TV series of the 1960s is constructed of black Lurex .[1]












- GJS


----------



## taipan (Aug 1, 2010)

Highlander242 said:


> Tom,
> 
> I've been looking too and came up with the same conclusion as you. I think its all about the material. With that being said, I'm planning on using a product from Vallejo Paints called metallic medium. It's a clear medium that you can add to any of your paints and will then make it seem metallic. I'm going to play with it but think if you paint and shadow the whole figure, then add glazes with the medium, maybe mixed with an ink, it might do the job.
> 
> Joe


I couldn't find any metallic medium up where I am so I'm gonna try Glitter craft paint by Martha "S" that I picked up at a nationwide craft store. I've had good results with craft paints on resin figures and garage kits. I'll get back when I've had a chance to try this out.
Please post your findings also.
(IMHO Ertha Kit was the best Catwoman...hands down.)

Thanks


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

I used Testors black metallic spray for the body suit, looks fine.


----------



## taipan (Aug 1, 2010)

well I did try the glitter craft paints and after a bit of face palming I havta admit defeat. The issue was the glitter is carried in the base which dissipates (at least in the stuff I used) and leaves a rough texture with very little glitter shine. Even tried to "future" it to get a smooth finish but that didn't work out liked I had hoped either. Gonna try a different brand then if that doesn't give me the look I want, it's the black base and silver on a toothbrush. Oh and the test piece I did turned out fine. Well as I wait for "her" to dry after stripping her...plan for plan B, and work on the Bats himself.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

taipan said:


> ...Well as I wait for "her" to dry after stripping her...


Look at it this way--you're living the dream! A lot of male model builders have wanted to strip Catwoman at one time or another.


----------

